# Vitamin C Powder Measurement Question



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I just started my 7 yr. old GSD on Ester Vitamin C powder and I'm confused about how much to give her. The bottle states 1/3 tsp. equals 750 mg. I am not very good at math!! I only have standard measuring spoons (1/8 tsp., 1/4 tsp., 1/2 tsp., etc)!! Can someone please help me out here with conversion!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

(3)(1/3) = 1
(3)(750) = 2250 mg = 1 teaspoon

1/8 t = 282 mg
1/4 t = 563 mg
1/2 t = 1125 mg


Start him with 1/4 teaspoon and build up to at least 1/2 t, possibly 1 t. I like to give at least 2,000 mg per day.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

For an adult, as long as the dose doesn't cause any loose stools you could make it simple on yourself and work your way up to a full teaspoon each day which would offer 2250mg of Ester-C a day. For an adult GSD, 1000-2000mg is typically recommended.

1/2tsp would be 1125 which I'd use as a minimal amount once you work up to a full dose. Start with a sprinkle to prevent any digestion upset.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Lol! Jax and I were posting at the same time.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

This helps alot! Thank you!


----------

